# t-mobile picture attachments have to be viewed online?



## ringo (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pleased with my Sumsung Galaxy S II but when Mrs R send me a picture via text I get a message from T-Mobile (my new supplier) telling me I have to go to their website to view it. Even more annoyingly I have to supply the password they've put in the text and it won't let me just copy that password so that I can paste it in, just the whole message.
It's so annoying I haven't retrieved/viewed one pic from the site yet.

Is there a way round this?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2011)

Fix here: http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/65/33608683-how-retrieve-picture-messages-t-mobile.html



> if you're having trouble retrieving a picture message that has been sent to your phone, and the message says to view it at www.t-mobile.co.uk/pmcollect, it might be because your phone has not been set up to recieve pictures. so here's how to set it up.
> first go to the web-site, go to help and advice, click on phone support, then click on number 1, which is activating phone messaging, below you will have to enter your mobile number. next press continue, and a picture of your phone will come up on the screen, press confirm, click on picture messaging, then press configure phone now.
> A message will be sent to your phone, and a list of instructions of how to save it will come up on your computer screen.


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers


----------

